# tank and filter decisions



## Blue Ray (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm hoping for some help in choosing my next tank. I understand small tanks are more work and can be tricky to keep stable. I prefer the smaller tanks though. I currently have one betta (Blue Ray) in a stable 5 gallon acrylic crescent with the adjustable whisper filter that I love. 

I'd like to now try a larger aquarium so I may stock a few more tank mates for visual interest. What are your thoughts on these?

Eclipse 12 acrylic
Aqueon 16 bow front glass

What filter does the aqueon use and is it adjustable? I've read the eclipse biowheel is strong and not adjustable- could I switch it to a whisper filter?

I don't like the standard rectangular glass tanks- I know I'm fussy 

Any other suggestions in the 10-16 gallon range? I like acrylic because it's lighter and I'm spoiled by the clarity, I haven't had trouble with scratches yet and I've had my current one a couple of months.

In my new aquarium I'd like to put 
1 half moon betta (Betta Max)
5 tetras
4 cory's

Your time and expertise here are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Corys like alot of swimming room, suggested tank for them is 30 gal. Go with the 16 gallon, aqueon uses a hang on the back filter, non adjustable but is not too strong I dont think any filters that come with tank are too strong. I dont believe you can use a different hob filter with an eclipse hood


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have an Eclipse three,and it comes with one of the bio wheel filters as well.If the flow bothers you,you can make a baffle using a 20OZ bottle,with the top and bottom cut off,and the middle cul once to allow placement.It takes some time getting it on right but works pretty well.A agree as well,a 16 gallon would be more stable,and the cories would not be a good idea in either.Tetras,it all depends on what type you decide on as well.


----------



## Blue Ray (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the good advice! So what would you recommend stocking in a 16 gallon (with one male betta included). I'm not to keen on ADF's, snails or shrimp just yet, although I may add an ADF or two down the road.

I'm probably going to pick up the Aqueon tomorrow and get the set-up started.

Would it be ok to put a betta in a 16 by himself while I start the cycling process? (once the temp is stable and there are plenty of hide-outs from the current) I have some gravel and decor from Blue Rays tank I can use to jump-start the cycle. 

I do appreciate the help and wish I weren't such a novice


----------



## Blue Ray (Apr 14, 2011)

I did read this post by 'Chickadee'- any thoughts with my limited tank size? I know for sure that plecos would NOT be ok  I like the idea of otos...

"There are appropriate and workable tank mates for bettas. They are not many but they do work. Colorful and active, the Cardinal Tetra makes a nice addition in a school of 6 or more. Any type of cory cat is more than able in a tank of the right size in a school of 3 or more. (Pygmy cories need 6 or more) Otocinclus cats make great companions and I have pictures of one of my bettas taking naps with his otos he loved them so much. They do need at least one real plant in the tank to do well. Dwarf or Chain Loaches fascinate the bettas with their activity (same fish different vendor). Kuhlis seem to work and don't irritate them. Plecos work well if your tank is big enough. Snails work okay if you get a Big one like an Apple or a Mystery snail that they cannot intimidate. (one)"


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello blue...

Quite a while ago, I had an Eclipse tank and I was impressed at how complete it was and how well it ran. If you're dead set on a small tank, this is a good one. The only things you'll need for it is an airstone, air pump and a heater. But, the back part of lighting hood has a place for the cords.

Acrylic tanks are lighter and you won't need to be concerned about leaks. They are pricier than the same type glass tank, but the bow front is a nice difference.

B


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Blue Ray said:


> Would it be ok to put a betta in a 16 by himself while I start the cycling process?


DO NOT cycle with a betta in there. It will die. Some fish (like danios) MIGHT survive a cycle, but that's not certain.

Your ammonia could get up to 5 ppm during this process, which will kill just about any aquatic life. I suggest the pure ammonia method, or if you're too lazy to go buy pure ammonia (I know I am), just use the fish food method.

Best of luck!


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Blue Ray said:


> I like the idea of otos...


If you do otos, make sure you are super stable and ammonia free before you add them. I learned the hard way and lost 2.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I had an Eclipse. The evaporated water or any splash water would somehow end up on the cords. It dripped onto some of my wood furniture and created some real nice fungi on it. I had to throw out the furniture. Make sure the cables are placed a little bit higher than the hood of the tank (with some clips, hooks or tape) that way no water can have a chance to drip out. Otherwise I had no problems with it. 

I'd say the flow of the filters that come with the Eclipse are just the bare minimum for the tanks. While the Aqueons are a little more power than what you need. Basically, you're gonna have to do more water changes with the Eclipse than you would have to do with the Aqueon.


----------

